# Advanced Airway Station: Question



## 18G (Aug 20, 2010)

During the suctioning portion of the station.... how do u indicate maximum insertion length of the catheter? I'm used to inserting until meeting resistance or a cough reflex is initiated letting you know your around the carina. Is this proper for testing? Or is there another method to measure?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 20, 2010)

I was taught to do it kind of like how you measure an OPA or NPA. Corner of mouth to ear lobe down to the suprasternal notch.


----------



## 18G (Aug 20, 2010)

Would NR accept that? How about also matching the catheter depth markings with what the ETT is at?


----------



## nhvtmedic (Aug 22, 2010)

Use the stylette. When you pull the stylette out of the tube it is the same length as the tube. Just measure the suction cath to the stylette.


----------



## gumby4532 (Aug 22, 2010)

The National Registry will accept measuring from the ear lobe to the corner of the mouth. That's the proper measuring technique taught for a suction catheter


----------

